# Broken links on "Release Documentation" pages



## gladiola (Apr 20, 2021)

When I went to FreeBSD.org to check some hardware compatibility lists, I found several hyperlinks on the "Release Documentation" page broken.  To get to the information, I had to pick a release number in the "Release Information" pages and then find a hyperlink that worked.  To get to the page with the broken links, I started with the "Release Information" page and followed the hyperlink in the second paragraph.





That link leads to the page with the broken links.

On https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/ links to pages like Hardware Notes going to sites like https://www.freebsd.org/releases/CURRENT/hardware/ were not working.
Several of these appeared to lead only to error messages.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 20, 2021)

Wrong place to report this. Go to bugzilla instead.


----------



## gladiola (Apr 20, 2021)

Submitted https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=255242


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 20, 2021)

I saw that. Thanks.

I actually signed up to help over there with the docs about a month ago, especially working on the web site. Installed all the software and ready to go but then I keep getting pulled back into "one last thing".


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks,



gladiola said:


> Submitted https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=255242



Probably a duplicate of FreeBSD bug 252980 – relnotes.html is outdated

<https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes.html> now redirects to <https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/>.
gladiola good luck with your bug report. It's not evident in 252980, but someone was unnecessarily rude to me … after that (and a few other things) I lost interest in using the Bugzilla for documentation bugs.


----------



## gladiola (Apr 21, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I saw that. Thanks.
> 
> I actually signed up to help over there with the docs about a month ago, especially working on the web site. Installed all the software and ready to go but then I keep getting pulled back into "one last thing".


I thought something like this might be the case.  I don't usually see any trouble with the documentation.  Over the past ten or so years that I have been using FreeBSD, this is the only time that I noticed something broken like this in the docs.  Just thought I'd say something because it seemed uncharacteristic.


----------

